# Community > Clubs >  Kiwis Shooting At NRA Queens

## zimmer

A couple of forum members (maybe more), no names mentioned, currently shooting at the Belmont Range in Brisbane.
https://www.nraa.com.au/nraa-nationa...-2016-results/

----------


## Duck Gunner

It looks like they shot bloody well, Congrats Guys

----------


## dogmatix

Yeah Nik is posting his medals on his FB page.  :Grin:

----------

